

Food Waste: The Next Food Revolution - palidanx
http://modernfarmer.com/2013/09/next-food-revolution-youre-eating/

======
ctdonath
Lots of interesting analysis.

And not a word about the vast numbers starving, not because of insufficient
quantity, but because of those controlling food as a sociopolitical weapon.

